# Exercise is said to slow (or stop) the dementia gene.



## Happyflowerlady (May 7, 2014)

We all know that getting our exercise is healthy for our bodies, but now science is announcing that exercise may also help keep our brain active. They said that exercising even a few times a week can stop the gene that produces dementia. 
Of course, they also mention how important it is to be eating a brain-healthy diet; plenty of foods that nourish the brain, like coconut oil and butter.  
I think that it is also very important to keep our brains active by thinking, and studying every day; so the brain does not just slow down and vegetate.

http://m.naturalnews.com/news/044998_exercise_dementia_gene_brain_health.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2014)

I agree HFL, makes sense, even just walking outdoors is beneficial to the mind.


----------

